# 28 Weeks Later



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Oddly enough, we didn't have a thread dedicated to the sequel of the Horror smash hit, *28 Days Later* but that has been rectified and now we do. Check out the link below for the full synopsis of the film and some pretty sweet pix to boot. Keep checking back for updates as they come down in the ensuing weeks that follow.

http://www.blackfilm.com/20070105/features/28weekslater.shtml


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The first time I saw *28 Days Later* was not too soon after I saw *Dog Soldiers*, and I kept telling everyone to seek out the latter film since I liked it better at the time.

I have watched *28 Days Later* a few more times since then and have come to appreciate it much more than I did the first time I saw it.

That being said, I'm not really a big fan of sequels and this one........I dunno.......has me less than enthused. I will probably check it out and hope for the best.

P.S. Love the pic of the exploding head


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I agree JT. Good sequels seem to be few and far between. But I really did like 28 Days Later so I'll be checking it out. Thanks for the link Sin. Good stills.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I didn't mind 28 Days Later my self, well after the 2nd 3rd time.


----------

